# boredom becomes productive



## Nightwalker (6/4/16)

Here we have twisted 26g 9wraps 3mmID ready for the Griffin. What do you do to prepare?

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (6/4/16)

Oh how I miss boredom

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Waine (6/4/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Here we have twisted 26g 9wraps 3mmID ready for the Griffin. What do you do to prepare?
> View attachment 50380


Looks so cool. Enjoy..... Please tell me what the 3mm "Id" actually stands for. I know what it means, but want to know the actual words. Shot!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (6/4/16)

Waine said:


> Looks so cool. Enjoy..... Please tell me what the 3mm "Id" actually stands for. I know what it means, but want to know the actual words. Shot!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Inner diameter of the coil or outer diameter of the mandrel you wrapped it on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (6/4/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Here we have twisted 26g 9wraps 3mmID ready for the Griffin. What do you do to prepare?
> View attachment 50380


Lol... thats 30 coils if I counted right... need an xbox one in your house hehehehe...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Nightwalker (6/4/16)

Waine said:


> Looks so cool. Enjoy..... Please tell me what the 3mm "Id" actually stands for. I know what it means, but want to know the actual words. Shot!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Inner diameter of the coil bud.


----------



## Waine (6/4/16)

Thanks guys. Got it. Now I don't have to use the word "jig" anymore.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (6/4/16)

@Nightwalker - time well spent, IMO.

I'll prep wire for building (tiger wire, Mundy's Magic, various combos of twisted), but not actual coils. I have a pretty wide range of atties that they could be deployed in, so I reserve the winding until I know the specific platform I need to build it for. Could be for single coil in a 14mm atty, might be for duals in a 24mm, individual coil resistances could be anywhere in the range of .3 - 1.0 ohm.

Looks as though you've locked an loaded on both your atty/tank and build parameters, so making spares to last months while you have the time seems pretty cool.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nightwalker (6/4/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> @Nightwalker - time well spent, IMO.
> 
> I'll prep wire for building (tiger wire, Mundy's Magic, various combos of twisted), but not actual coils. I have a pretty wide range of atties that they could be deployed in, so I reserve the winding until I know the specific platform I need to build it for. Could be for single coil in a 14mm atty, might be for duals in a 24mm, individual coil resistances could be anywhere in the range of .3 - 1.0 ohm.
> 
> Looks as though you've locked an loaded on both your atty/tank and build parameters, so making spares to last months while you have the time seems pretty cool.


Yip. Those are solely for my Griffins.
My other tanks and drippers I'll build when I want them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sneakydino (7/4/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Yip. Those are solely for my Griffins.
> My other tanks and drippers I'll build when I want them.



How's the flavour with those coils on the Griffin ?


----------

